# Denon 1913 or VSX 1122k?



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

I've been having handshaking issues with my directv box and 1122k I've been reading reviews and deciding weather to keep it or swap it for the Denon 1913 the reviews I've been suggest the denon is a better receiver what do you guys think?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Denon is my favorite brand for HT receivers. However, there are other very fine brands as well. Many of our members like Onkyo and Pioneer.

Accessories 4 Less offers factory refurbished receivers at significant discount:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

Many of our members, including myself, have purchased from them and have been well pleased with the service. I purchased a refurb Denon AVR-3312 from them this summer - looked brand new and worked perfectly.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Did the swap for the denon ran audessey twice it set my speakers to large changed them to small and changed the crossover to 80 hz it had my rear speakers at 40 hz. What do you think anything else I could do?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Audyssey setting speakers to large is fairly common. You should definately set the rears to well above 40 - 80 is fine. 80 for the front and center is fine as long as you have a separate subwoofer. If you can defeat the sub's internal crossover, do that. If you can't defeat it, move it to the highest frequency. You want the receiver to handle the crossover.


----------



## SI.Theater (Feb 4, 2011)

jpopperez said:


> I've been having handshaking issues with my directv box and 1122k I've been reading reviews and deciding weather to keep it or swap it for the Denon 1913 the reviews I've been suggest the denon is a better receiver what do you guys think?


Interestingly enough, I had problems getting my HTPC player to work with my Denon AVR-3311CI receiver, but didn't have any issues with a Pioneer Elite VSX-33. That said, I do like the Denon better than the Pioneer. The MCACC seemed to EQ things a little too bright.


----------



## jpopperez (Oct 14, 2012)

Yeah I had the denon 1913 for a week and haven't had any problems seems like it built better


----------

